# Regent Motors,Cheltenham



## ricasso (Sep 6, 2009)

My brother,Herts Digger and I, recently visited this site early one morning, I've been meaning to check this place out for a while now.

This place was built sometime in the 1800s by a mr John Dobell, a wine importer for the storage and distribution of fine wines,the main part of the building was originally built with two stories but subsequently 
lost the top floor at some time in its history.

It finished it life as a car parts outlet (and very good they were too!).

As can be seen from the photos there is plenty of evidence of both business's
































endless racking














down into the cellar area


























evidence of wine storage in the extensive cellars


























finally, a nice little artifact


----------



## clebby (Sep 6, 2009)

Walked past this the other day and thought it looked shit. Considering what it is, that's pretty good! Nice one.


----------



## james.s (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice work, it looks quite interesting


----------



## ricasso (Sep 6, 2009)

clebby said:


> Walked past this the other day and thought it looked shit. Considering what it is, that's pretty good! Nice one.



I Know what you mean, the ground floor was pretty average but the cellar area made it really worth while,i've always wondered what was under that low sloping roof


----------



## crickleymal (Sep 6, 2009)

That old Avo looks nice. I'd have been sorely tempted by that.


----------



## ricasso (Sep 6, 2009)

crickleymal said:


> That old Avo looks nice. I'd have been sorely tempted by that.



yeah, but that would be very naughty wouldnt it  it would make much more sense to leave it for some shithead to smash it to pieces !!!


----------



## Potter (Sep 6, 2009)

Brilliant.

Loads of stuff.

I'd have been tempted by both of those meters and that monitor or terminal depending on what it was.


----------



## hpipe (Sep 6, 2009)

clebby said:


> Walked past this the other day and thought it looked shit. Considering what it is, that's pretty good! Nice one.



My thoughts exactly. I drive right by it several times a week and have never been bothered to try and crack it. Good job!


----------



## ricasso (Sep 7, 2009)

hpipe said:


> My thoughts exactly. I drive right by it several times a week and have never been bothered to try and crack it. Good job!



Cheers mate


----------



## spacepunk (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice one. Some interesting bits 'n' pieces there.


----------



## ricasso (Sep 7, 2009)

spacepunk said:


> Nice one. Some interesting bits 'n' pieces there.



thanks, there was loads of brand new parts still laying around, air filters,thermostats,light units and lens's,loads of exhaust sections, its just a shame no one knows what they fit!!!!


----------



## JulesP (Sep 7, 2009)

good one - I've had my eye on this for a while as well but always thought its not worth it - looks like I was wrong!


----------



## ricasso (Sep 7, 2009)

JulesP said:


> good one - I've had my eye on this for a while as well but always thought its not worth it - looks like I was wrong!



Cheers Jules, I know what your saying,every time I drove or walked past it in the past I thought "is it worth the effort" but im sure you know what its like, " if no one does it soon it will be gone forever" as it turned out it was a pleasant surprise


----------



## simonedwardscam (Sep 7, 2009)

And would Mr Dobells be the same Dobells that the pub at the bottom of the Promenade was named after. Apparently Cheltenhams oldest working pub, until Costa took it on last year.


----------



## ricasso (Sep 8, 2009)

simonedwardscam said:


> And would Mr Dobells be the same Dobells that the pub at the bottom of the Promenade was named after. Apparently Cheltenhams oldest working pub, until Costa took it on last year.



I believe it is,if not then the same family


----------

